# Neutral wire?



## restez1963 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok just so i know  can someone please explain in lamans say a outlet from panel black wire to outlet brass and from panel white wire to outlet silver and ground wire. anyway breaker on when outlet is usedpower from the black wire travels to the brass part throgh the outlet comes out of the silver (white) travels on white to panel out to our electrical station reverses back through panel through the white back through outlet through black back to panel 60 times per second is this the correct way it travels?


----------



## JoeD (Jul 11, 2011)

In simplistic terms that is it.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 11, 2011)

Indeed it is. Simple enough, right?


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 12, 2011)

To further confuse the issue.


----------



## restez1963 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks guys i appreciate it


----------

